# Flying Sub Tech Question.



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I am currently in the process of building the Moebuis Flying Sub
kit, while doing so I can not help wondering while I was looking over
the interior parts whether the FS-1 ever hand any defensive weapons
at all. I cannot seem to find any photos or info on this subject at all.

Anyone have a clue?

fortress


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No weapons.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Unless you count the claw!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

I could be wrong but, I think in season 3 or 4 they had a laser unit similar to the one on the Seaview, I sure someone else will correct me.
I will have to dig out the DVD's again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

In the episode 'MenFish" at the end of Year 2, The Flying sub had a "Laser", fired by the pilot, Admirial Parks, at the Giant Manfish as he was tossing the Seaview around...

Is this what you mean??It was a targeting device/viewer that was pulled down from the inner hull...

Of course this device shows up in several more episodes, a similiar device is located in the Seaview's Observation Nose, and again, it pulls down from the ceiling.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They Had a gun locker. that's it.

Rats, I was gonna do one in mine and forgot..lol

Steve


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> In the episode 'MenFish" at the end of Year 2, The Flying sub had a "Laser", fired by the pilot, Admirial Parks, at the Giant Manfish as he was tossing the Seaview around...
> 
> Is this what you mean??It was a targeting device/viewer that was pulled down from the inner hull...
> 
> Of course this device shows up in several more episodes, a similiar device is located in the Seaview's Observation Nose, and again, it pulls down from the ceiling.


Yes Thanks, I was pretty sure I remembered the use of a laser other than on the Seaview.:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find any information on it, books or
Photos and such? Hard to make the darn thing out.

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Also was there ever a photo or an episode where
They should an engine room for the Flying Sub?

Fortress


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

fortress said:


> Also was there ever a photo or an episode where
> They should an engine room for the Flying Sub?
> 
> Fortress


Negative. As far as we know, the real sub had a cage of monarch butterflies back there to give it lift.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

fortress said:


> Also was there ever a photo or an episode where
> They should an engine room for the Flying Sub?
> 
> Fortress


The few times the aft door was opened it seemed to lead directly to the outside. Let your imagination run wild! One of the guys here did do some really cool detailing back there.

Steve, I always thought they used fireflies back there, more blinking lights!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It would be cool to see an armed one. Weapons, not claws.

It was a research vehicle, just like the SSBN Seaview....lol
Nelson Had it figured out you can buy a lot of weapons if you sell a few whale sound LPs.. 

Steve


----------



## yorkd (Mar 14, 2010)

i wondered that myself.when they fire torpedeos where on the seaview did they come from?ihave the moebius large seview kit and i see no torpidoe slots on this ship.another allen if if you dont see it dont worry about it episode?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

yorkd said:


> i wondered that myself.when they fire torpedeos where on the seaview did they come from?ihave the moebius large seview kit and i see no torpidoe slots on this ship.another allen if if you dont see it dont worry about it episode?


And the torpedo tubes shown in the missile room set face aft!

I suspect the forward torps use arcane alien technology to beam them outside the hull.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> In the episode 'MenFish" at the end of Year 2, The Flying sub had a "Laser", fired by the pilot, Admirial Parks, at the Giant Manfish as he was tossing the Seaview around...
> 
> Is this what you mean??It was a targeting device/viewer that was pulled down from the inner hull...
> 
> Of course this device shows up in several more episodes, a similiar device is located in the Seaview's Observation Nose, and again, it pulls down from the ceiling.


Thanks beatlepaul I was in the dark on that one, the one in question
was what Adm. Nelson used in the Episode "Journey with Fear", it
seemed to be some sort of laser platform on wheels. That's one smart
guy.

fortress:thumbsup:

fortress


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

John P said:


> And the torpedo tubes shown in the missile room set face aft!
> 
> I suspect the forward torps use arcane alien technology to beam them outside the hull.


And then there are the 16 missile hatches on the hull but only 4 silos in the missile room. You'd think this was some kind of Irwin Allen production...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

heh, Admiral Nelson looks like one of those Supermarionation puppets in those screengrabs.

For whatever reason I thought this was appropriate:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One can never have too many lasers...


----------

